# Holiday Exchange 2018



## TexaSmoke

After seeing so much interest in this and making sure it was OK with Dino, I have decided to run the Secret Santa this year. I have used his template from last year and will keep it just the same. Sign up, I'll assign you a secret Santa trade buddy, exchange info, ship in the proper window. Last year a few guys ruined it for the whole group, so don't be that guy this year. 


Rules:

This is open to all members that are in good standing and have at least one good feedback. Don't let me down.

Keep it to around 50$ + shipping. Yunz guys have a tendency to go nuts, so keep it within the margins. Cigars are worth the REAL MSRP ( no" 30$ " Ghurkas actually worth 2$)

It doesn't have to be just cigars. You'll get the receivers name. Shoot him a pm to get his likes, hobby, sizes , lush, or teetotaler.

Receivers: this isn't a wish list, so it's not specific. Where would the fun be in that.

Dates.. 

sign ups end at noon on 12/5 or earlier if signups start losing steam. Names will be drawn and listed the same day. Items will be shipped 12/13 or before (this'll give you time to order something, if needed) Stay in touch via this thread by posting that you have exchanged info with your partner, posting a tracking number when shipped, and pics of your package when received. Let's make this a joyful event and have a good time doing it. 
Tex

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Haha! Ya beat me to it brother! I sent Dino a PM this morning asking for his blessing! Sign me up!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Put me on the list please :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

1. @TexaSmoke
2. @UBC03
3. @Dran
4. @Gumby-cr
5. @OneStrangeOne
6. @JtAv8tor
7. @cjmmm47
8. @mpomario
9. @Westside Threat
10. @Rabidawise
11. @tazdvl
12. @Scotchpig
13. @Jankjr
14. @cigaraddict
15. @Fusion
16. @Bigjohn


----------



## Peapaw

Uhm ship date typo?? Sign up by 12/5 ship on 12/3? 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Peapaw said:


> Uhm ship date typo?? Sign up by 12/5 ship on 12/3?
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Fixed


----------



## Peapaw

I don't really have enough time being on the road and all but I'll enjoy watching. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Good on you Tyson! Sign me up please,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alright your twisting my arm..sign me up as well

Also didn't see in the rules, but if this is open to our brothers up in the frozen tundra and Canada , I am willing to ship to any of those weirdos.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## UBC03

Good job Tyson.. This thing ruined my whole freakin Christmas last year.. Hopefully no jagoffs ruin it for you, this year..

TO THE ENTRANTS...Remember, PUFF is not responsible for anyone getting screwed over..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Good job Tyson.. This thing ruined my whole freakin Christmas last year.. Hopefully no jagoffs ruin it for you, this year..
> 
> TO THE ENTRANTS...Remember, PUFF is not responsible for anyone getting screwed over..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Even with being a guy that got stiffed last year I enjoyed the exchange, and got to see a lot of fun transpire. Looking forward to it again this year ...not the getting stiffed but the overall event.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## cjmmm47

I'd like to play as well


----------



## mpomario

Put me in coach.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

In again this year


----------



## cigaraddict

Would love to get in on the pass, but haven’t participated in any passes over the years.

I can send my end first and the other individual can wait until receiving before sending. 

If not all good, happy holidays guys sorry for the long post. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sent you a PM @cigaraddict


----------



## Rabidawise

Sign me up Tyson!


----------



## tazdvl

Sign me up, please. 


Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Jankjr

Put me on the list Tyson! Thank you for setting this up.


----------



## Fusion

Im in please


----------



## Bigjohn

I am in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Wow sounds like fun sign me up please!

1. @TexaSmoke
2. @UBC03
3. @Dran
4. @Gumby-cr
5. @OneStrangeOne
6. @JtAv8tor
7. @cjmmm47
8. @mpomario
9. @Westside Threat
10. @Rabidawise
11. @tazdvl
12. @Scotchpig
13. @Jankjr
14. @cigaraddict
15. @Fusion
16. @Bigjohn
17. @Olecharlie


----------



## Dran

@TexaSmoke, I'd be willing to ship north as well, unless you just plannned on pairing them off, using JT for the odd numbered canuck!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> @TexaSmoke, I'd be willing to ship north as well, unless you just plannned on pairing them off, using JT for the odd numbered canuck!


I figured you wouldn't mind. We will see how the list develops and go from there.


----------



## Scotchpig

Odd Canuck? That’s a tautology!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Lol! Not in the numerical context of odd my strange little friend!


----------



## TexaSmoke

1. @TexaSmoke

2. @UBC03

3. @Dran

4. @Gumby-cr

5. @OneStrangeOne

6. @JtAv8tor

7. @cjmmm47

8. @mpomario

9. @Westside Threat

10. @Rabidawise

11. @tazdvl

12. @Scotchpig

13. @Jankjr

14. @cigaraddict

15. @Fusion

16. @Bigjohn

17. @Olecharlie

18. @Shaver702


----------



## TexaSmoke

Tis the season.....bump


----------



## Ewood

I’m in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

1. @TexaSmoke

2. @UBC03

3. @Dran

4. @Gumby-cr

5. @OneStrangeOne

6. @JtAv8tor

7. @cjmmm47

8. @mpomario

9. @Westside Threat

10. @Rabidawise

11. @tazdvl

12. @Scotchpig

13. @Jankjr

14. @cigaraddict

15. @Fusion

16. @Bigjohn

17. @Olecharlie

18. @Shaver702

19. @Ewood

20. @WNYTony


----------



## poppajon75

Glad to see this again this year. I love to participate in these but, unfortunately not this year. For one, my carrier only seems to deliver when he feels like it lol and, I may not be at my current address. I'm looking forward to seeing our PUFF family spread the love as we do. It's always a great time.

Sent from my LM-X210CM using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Up top.


----------



## sinkable

I am in


----------



## TexaSmoke

AudiB said:


> I am in


PM sent


----------



## GOT14U

This should be a epic year! I must stay out of this one tho....Just have a lot on my plate and don't feel I can spend the time to really send a gift box out this year...there was a lot a thought put in to the boxes last year!


----------



## TexaSmoke

1. @TexaSmoke

2. @UBC03

3. @Dran

4. @Gumby-cr

5. @OneStrangeOne

6. @JtAv8tor

7. @cjmmm47

8. @mpomario

9. @Westside Threat

10. @Rabidawise

11. @tazdvl

12. @Scotchpig

13. @Jankjr

14. @cigaraddict

15. @Fusion

16. @Bigjohn

17. @Olecharlie

18. @Shaver702

19. @Ewood

20. @WNYTony
21. @bobbya08
22. @GOT14U


----------



## bobbya08

Sign me up



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay sign me up Jim! I think I can do this and have a idea. To be honest I just didn’t have the time to think of and order a gift. I felt I slacked last year in that department....humbling to say the least...I’m just not real good with this crap. But my wife gave me a idea......any whoo give me a noob please if possible. Thanks!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Okay sign me up Jim! I think I can do this and have a idea. To be honest I just didn't have the time to think of and order a gift. I felt I slacked last year in that department....humbling to say the least...I'm just not real good with this crap. But my wife gave me a idea......any whoo give me a noob please if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It worked for me.. You're being a little hard on yourself bro. You did great

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> It worked for me.. You're being a little hard on yourself bro. You did great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks man! But if I remember you were the one that hit me hard last year! What I sent didn't compare.....it may have been one of you other old timers but it was way more thoughtful then what I sent! I'm just good at throwing sticks in a box....lol

Nope it was you! Lol...my memory sucks . Yet I can remember the address of almost every place I lived...and I moved about 30 times as a kid....what the hell.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I said noon, but it seems that everyone that wants in has made it in, so here we go.
@JtAv8tor was the first to offer a hand with shipping to Canada, so he and @Scotchpig will trade.
@GOT14U requested a noob and since it is Christmas time, his wish has been granted. @cjmmm47 will be your target...um...trade partner.
@AudiB has asked to he on the list, but has no feedback, so in the spirit of Christmas I will do a swap with him.

That leaves everything else up to chance and I decided to go old school.
















Everyone's name went in a hat and I drew 2 at a time. 
@UBC03 - @Jankjr
@Dran - @Bigjohn
@Gumby-cr - @MattT
@OneStrangeOne - @bobbya08
@JtAv8tor - @Scotchpig
@cjmmm47 - @GOT14U
@Westside Threat - @WNYTony
@Rabidawise - @mpomario
@cigaraddict - @Shaver702
@Fusion - @tazdvl
@Olecharlie - @Ewood
 @kacey - @TexaSmoke

That's all, folks. Please get with your trading partner ASAP. Exchange addresses, likes, dislikes, hobbies, and try to give each other an idea of who you are and what you like. Gifts do not have to be solely cigars and trying to make it personal is what makes this special. I originally said the 13th, but to make it easy lets just say ship by next Friday the 14th. Hopefully that will give everything time to land before Christmas. You may ship earlier, but please don't be any later without contacting your trading partner and me. 
Once you've made contact with your trading partner, post to the thread so I can keep up. Thanks for being a part of this, everyone. I love Puff and I Love Christmas. You guys owe Dino a Christmas miracle, so make it happen! 
Ready. Set. Go!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Shot a message out to the Frozen Fellow, as well I have to travel for work next week so hoping to ship mine by the 8th, which in my experience should be almost too late for clearing past the Mounties..


----------



## Rabidawise

Good job Tyson!

I’ll get this kicked off quickly. Contact has been made!


----------



## Dran

PM'd Big John, thanks for taking the reigns Tyson!


----------



## cigaraddict

PM'd @Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent E Wood a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Can't believe I missed this! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I can fit you in @MattT
Its not too late


----------



## Scotchpig

Returned message to @JtAv8tor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

message sent to @GOT14U


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scotchpig said:


> Returned message to @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here I was wondering how many people even knew who Dudley was 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Fusion

A message has been sent to @tazdvl


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> A message has been sent to @tazdvl


I sent a PM to you through Tapatalk. If you didn't get it, let me know, I'll send it through the forum instead.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fusion

tazdvl said:


> I sent a PM to you through Tapatalk. If you didn't get it, let me know, I'll send it through the forum instead.
> 
> Taz
> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


Havnt got it taz, i dont have taptalk if that makes a difference lol


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> Havnt got it taz, i dont have taptalk if that makes a difference lol


Just replied to yours. Talk to you soon.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Fusion

ok @tazdvl got it


----------



## GOT14U

cjmmm47 said:


> message sent to @GOT14U


Got it and sent you back like 3 different messages....lmao...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03

@Jankjr

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

PM Sent to @MattT :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pm sent @bobbya08


----------



## kacey

Well Sorry I missed out on this.


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise and I have conversed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

cigaraddict said:


> PM'd @Shaver702
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in the works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

@Westside Threat and I have said hey


----------



## bobbya08

@OneStrangeOne Pm replied to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Conversation ongoing


UBC03 said:


> @Jankjr
> 
> Pm sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Headed your way @cjmmm47










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> PM'd Big John, thanks for taking the reigns Tyson!


In contact 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bigjohn said:


> In contact
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boom! Thanks.


----------



## tacket

kacey said:


> Well Sorry I missed out on this.


I missed this too. I'll gift exchange with ya my man if yer lookin'.


----------



## MattT

Coming at ya @Gumby-cr








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

Ugh you get busy and don’t look at the forum for a few days and miss out. Lol. This looks like a great pass. Enjoy guys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> Ugh you get busy and don't look at the forum for a few days and miss out. Lol. This looks like a great pass. Enjoy guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you and @tacket want to swap, let me know and ill add you to the list as a pair.


----------



## Prf5415

TexaSmoke said:


> If you and @tacket want to swap, let me know and ill add you to the list as a pair.


I'm up for it. Thanks Tex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> I'm up for it. Thanks Tex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot him a message. If y'all decide to do it, confirm here and make it happen.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@MattT Right back at ya :grin2: I "may" have overdid it but you guys here on the boards know I get carried away with things >


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Scotchpig first package on its way today, had to drop ship since I am leaving Sunday for work, second one will be out tomorrow.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Prf5415

TexaSmoke said:


> Shoot him a message. If y'all decide to do it, confirm here and make it happen.


We're going to go ahead and do the pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Prf5415 said:


> We're going to go ahead and do the pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. Proceed. Just let us know when each if you ship.


----------



## Prf5415

TexaSmoke said:


> Shoot him a message. If y'all decide to do it, confirm here and make it happen.


We're going to go ahead and do the pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Second box on its way to @Scotchpig

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks JT, yours goes out Monday, waiting for something to come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scotchpig said:


> Thanks JT, yours goes out Monday, waiting for something to come in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep now we just play the waiting game for customs. Enjoy the candles 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## TexaSmoke

Well done, guys. Making quick progress. @AudiB has already shipped mine and I will ship to him and @kacey on Monday. Happy Holidays!
Anyone wanna do a side bet on what day JT and Scott's packages land? Lol


----------



## JtAv8tor

TexaSmoke said:


> Well done, guys. Making quick progress. @AudiB has already shipped mine and I will ship to him and @kacey on Monday. Happy Holidays!
> Anyone wanna do a side bet on what day JT and Scott's packages land? Lol


Good luck with that, Canadian customs can be goofy, had a package sit in customs for 3 weeks one time

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Olecharlie

@Ewood

Headed to Texas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415

@tacket. Package on the way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Prf5415 said:


> @tacket. Package on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother - I'm getting back to town tomorrow and will get yours out then!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Looks like we 7/28 packages shipped and 27/28 messages returned. @Bigjohn is the only one that hasn't responded to his partner, but I know he's a busy guy and doesn't log in too often. We will give him a few days before we call the search dogs.


----------



## Bigjohn

We exchanged messages. I had posted above...... all good here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Posts 67 and 68 
Already went out today, did some shopping for my secret Santa. He will most certainly be pleased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bigjohn said:


> We exchanged messages. I had posted above...... all good here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake @Bigjohn
I must have missed it.
Fantastic news!
All messages sent!
8/28 Santa sacks airborn!


----------



## Dran

Confirmed Tyson, I've been in the stone age.... Aka, the Ozarks. I got Johns PM, but couldn't a post to go though. Im back in civilization in Memphis.


----------



## cigaraddict

My end to @Shaver702 has flown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

My wife asked to go to Las Vegas yesterday. She wanted to take the kids to the Ethel M. factory for a chocolate tasting and to see their beautiful 3 acre cactus garden all lit up for Christmas. The pictures don't do it justice!

























































Afterward, I convinced her to let me stop at Total Wine and pick up some sticks.








Sorry @Fusion, you don't get to see what's in the bag until Christmas! :grin:

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## tacket

On it's way to you @Prf5415! : 9400109699939529810845


----------



## Bigjohn

@Dran package inbound 
9405509699939529948817

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

A big "Thank You" to everyone that has shipped already and eased my mind a bit with this exchange. I had planned to ship my exchange to @kacey and @AudiB today, as well as a trade with @WNYTony, but got called in for OT today and tomorrow. Looks like Wednesday will be my ship day. Guys are dropping off like flies around here right now. That makes the OT plentiful, but we sure hate losing all that experience.

Keep up the good work and please post your tracking in the thread when you ship. We are making great progress!


----------



## Scotchpig

Package away @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Looks like today starts the day that packages start to hit :grin2:


----------



## Jankjr

My package to Dino is on the way via UPS. The shipping number was sent to Tyson and Dino in a forum PM.


----------



## Fusion

Here you go @tazdvl
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=9405809699939532603865


----------



## Dran

Thanks @Bigjohn! I just got to civilization, about to hit the bed, and back to work in the morning, off Thursday, I'll do some shopping and get to the PO then!


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> Here you go @tazdvl
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=9405809699939532603865


Wonderful! Your package should ship out tomorrow.

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## TexaSmoke

It looks as if I got the first package of the exchange and it was absolutely perfect. Scotch, bourbon, tequila, sticks both new to me and tried and true, a coffee cup(actually 2 cups, but one died in shipping), a Liga church key, and likely the only Behike box that will ever be shipped to my home. This came from our returning BOTL @sinkable aka @audib
Thanks, Bradley. Great way to kick this thing off!


----------



## sinkable

TexaSmoke said:


> It looks as if I got the first package of the exchange and it was absolutely perfect. Scotch, bourbon, tequila, sticks both new to me and tried and true, a coffee cup(actually 2 cups, but one died in shipping), a Liga church key, and likely the only Behike box that will ever be shipped to my home. This came from our returning BOTL @sinkable aka @audib
> Thanks, Bradley. Great way to kick this thing off!


 enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

I'm not even sure what to say here but a gigantic thank you to @Gumby-cr Carefully hidden in clever boxes and packaging was a various smorgasbord of pipe baccy, cigars, and coffee. I've been officially humbled by this generous gift. Amazing, simply amazing.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattT said:


> I'm not even sure what to say here but a gigantic thank you to @Gumby-cr Carefully hidden in clever boxes and packaging was a various smorgasbord of pipe baccy, cigars, and coffee. I've been officially humbled by this generous gift. Amazing, simply amazing.
> View attachment 234426
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nicely done, Adam.


----------



## Rabidawise

Man, that’s two awesome packages right there! Good job guys!


----------



## Dran

Nice opening day @Gumby_CR & @sinkable!!


----------



## sinkable

Dran said:


> Nice opening day @Gumby_CR & @sinkable!!


Thanks! Let's keep the train rolling strong. It was my first trade so I am learning !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

sinkable said:


> Thanks! Let's keep the train rolling strong. It was my first trade so I am learning !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya done good, bro. The Behike box will be on display for many moons in the man cave


----------



## sinkable

TexaSmoke said:


> Ya done good, bro. The Behike box will be on display for many moons in the man cave


The box is cooler than the cigars lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

sinkable said:


> The box is cooler than the cigars lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to confirm that myself one day. You know, for science.


----------



## sinkable

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm going to have to confirm that myself one day. You know, for science.


Have to do it once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Gumby-cr

MattT said:


> I'm not even sure what to say here but a gigantic thank you to @*Gumby-cr* Carefully hidden in clever boxes and packaging was a various smorgasbord of pipe baccy, cigars, and coffee. I've been officially humbled by this generous gift. Amazing, simply amazing.
> View attachment 234426
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Happy and relieved to hear it arrived safely :grin2: That should keep you busy for awhile. The one thing I forgot to include was a card of all things :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

Wow guys! Impressive!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Looks like we're off to a great start &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
WTG @sinkable and @Gumby-cr


----------



## Bigjohn

You guys opening your packages right away? I was thinking of putting mine under the tree...... more fun to open on Christmas morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Got my gift in from @Prf5415 today and not a day too late -- been nursing my sick dog that likely only has a couple weeks left, so a little holiday cheer in the form of cigars was a welcome distraction. These are all new to me and looking forward to getting in to them in the coming weeks. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Jankjr

Dino, you should receive the package tomorrow.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket
@Bigjohn
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion
@Scotchpig
@JtAv8tor
@cigaraddict
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U 
@tazdvl
@Shaver702

So far, I think that's everyone. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I keep a notepad with me that I keep a running tally on so I don't have to repost a list 5 times a day. You guys are ramping up my holiday spirit!


----------



## TexaSmoke

It should also be noted that I, as the exchange coordinator, offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee during this Holiday Exchange. 
If you aren't 100% satisfied with what you receive, you may send it to me at your cost and I guarantee that I'll love it. 
I do this because I care. 
Happy Holidays,
Tex


----------



## Prf5415

tacket said:


> Got my gift in from @Prf5415 today and not a day too late -- been nursing my sick dog that likely only has a couple weeks left, so a little holiday cheer in the form of cigars was a welcome distraction. These are all new to me and looking forward to getting in to them in the coming weeks. Thanks Pete!


Sorry to hear about your dog. That's tough man. Enjoy the cigars. I'd give that old Henry a few more months and make sure you eat hearty before that Cain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Putting yours together today.. I'll be hiring the PO tomorrow


Jankjr said:


> Dino, you should receive the package tomorrow.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Prf5415 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. That's tough man. Enjoy the cigars. I'd give that old Henry a few more months and make sure you eat hearty before that Cain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duly noted! Looking forward to trying the Norteno - even my non-cigar smoking wife commented on that one looking delicious.


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Headed your way @cjmmm47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Says this landed yesterday.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bobbya08

@OneStrangeOne your package will ship in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

@Fusion, we have lift-off!









Estimated time to target...3 days!









Merry Christmas!

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## sinkable

I wonder how I can intercept all of these packages and forward to my man cave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I’m working or smoking


----------



## tazdvl

sinkable said:


> I wonder how I can intercept all of these packages and forward to my man cave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


Be careful what you wish for!









Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## Shaver702

@cigaraddict

Yours is on its way! Look out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Package sent from @MattT arrived today safely :grin2: Thank you very much sir. Believe it or not you hit me with a few sticks I've never tried before. It's funny how we sent each other some of the same sticks/pipe tobacco to each other also :vs_laugh: Looking forward to firing some of this stuff up towards the holidays. Have a wonderful holiday brother :vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> Package sent from @MattT arrived today safely :grin2: Thank you very much sir. Believe it or not you hit me with a few sticks I've never tried before. It's funny how we sent each other some of the same sticks/pipe tobacco to each other also :vs_laugh: Looking forward to firing some of this stuff up towards the holidays. Have a wonderful holiday brother :vs_cool:


I was thinking the same thing when I got yours. Although it wasn't near the damage you inflicted on me, hopefully you enjoy it all the same. Enjoy the Holidays brother!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Seeing all these awesome sticks being sent out makes me smile; this seems like a genuinely awesome group of people. It’s kind of exciting seeing what are in the packages when they arrive, even vicariously.


----------



## cigaraddict

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Seeing all these awesome sticks being sent out makes me smile; this seems like a genuinely awesome group of people. It's kind of exciting seeing what are in the packages when they arrive, even vicariously.


That feeling (your feeling) is brotherhood!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Seeing all these awesome sticks being sent out makes me smile; this seems like a genuinely awesome group of people. It's kind of exciting seeing what are in the packages when they arrive, even vicariously.


I'm still in awe of the generosity of this group.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

cigaraddict said:


> That feeling (your feeling) is brotherhood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without a doubt, you would be correct. I'm definitely glad I didn't join any of the other forums out there.



Peapaw said:


> I'm still in awe of the generosity of this group.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


I can see why. Sharing the love of the leaf is strong here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

cigaraddict said:


> That feeling (your feeling) is brotherhood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @GOT14U wtf man ?? I thought you said I was the only one to have this picture of you and now here @cigaraddict has one too ??? :vs_clap:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> @GOT14U wtf man ?? I thought you said I was the only one to have this picture of you and now here @cigaraddict has one too ??? :vs_clap:


He was suppose to keep it to himself! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

@Olecharlie 's package landed late yesterday and I'm blown away. I've had my eye on the Xikar cup ashtray for probably a year and never pulled the trigger. I'm not sure if he's got a bug implanted in my brain but the sticks were right up my alley too. Thank you brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nicely done, @Olecharlie
These are great and there are a lot more where that came from. I am heading to the PO this morning to drop off my end. Lets finish strong!


----------



## Dran

Ha! Poor @Bigjohn.... Im usually all over shipping at light speed, but i feel like everyone else is gonna have theirs before i even ship mine! I'll still make the deadline and have been in communication with him, so he knows.


----------



## bobbya08

@OneStrangeOne your package is inbound sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Ewood said:


> @Olecharlie 's package landed late yesterday and I'm blown away. I've had my eye on the Xikar cup ashtray for probably a year and never pulled the trigger. I'm not sure if he's got a bug implanted in my brain but the sticks were right up my alley too. Thank you brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Great package!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion
@Scotchpig
@JtAv8tor
@cigaraddict
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl
@Shaver702
@bobbya08
@TexaSmoke
@Ewood
@cjmmm47

So far, I think that's everyone. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I keep a notepad with me that I keep a running tally on so I don't have to repost a list 5 times a day. You guys are ramping up my holiday spirit!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped! @kacey 9505511816168346190919
@sinkable 9505511816168346190926


----------



## GOT14U

Mine did land I confirmed with @cjmmm47 he just has not been to his office yet.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Ewood

Coming at ya, @Olecharlie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> Mine did land I confirmed with @cjmmm47 he just has not been to his office yet.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Awesome. Ill mark that down.


----------



## cjmmm47

Actually just got back from there at lunch break haha

Wow, I'm beyond words. @GOT14U I'm floored brother. This is just awesome. Haven't had a single one of these, all look delicious, and a cigar oasis on top of it! Can't thank you enough.

Yours just got dropped off at UPS my friend. Hopefully it meets your approval 

1ZTR6H550300020217




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nicely done, Jerod. Showing the noob no mercy!


----------



## Dran

I can confirm @Bigjohn has assaulted my mailbox, but I'm a whole 2.5 miles down the road at work. I'll survey the damage and post an insurance claim when I get home.


----------



## GOT14U

cjmmm47 said:


> Actually just got back from there at lunch break haha
> 
> Wow, I'm beyond words. @GOT14U I'm floored brother. This is just awesome. Haven't had a single one of these, all look delicious, and a cigar oasis on top of it! Can't thank you enough.
> 
> Yours just got dropped off at UPS my friend. Hopefully it meets your approval
> 
> 1ZTR6H550300020217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad they got there and hope you enjoy them. Sorry I forgot to put a note in the box! I hope that Oasis works out well. I've never ran one so I'm not sure. They seem to have decent reviews.

And I'm sure whatever you sent will be great!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

Out to @Westside Threat


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion
@Scotchpig
@JtAv8tor
@cigaraddict
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl
@Shaver702
@bobbya08
@TexaSmoke
@Ewood
@cjmmm47
@WNYTony
@UBC03
@Dran
@mpomario

So far, I think that's everyone. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I keep a notepad with me that I keep a running tally on so I don't have to repost a list 5 times a day. You guys are ramping up my holiday spirit!


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> Ha! Poor @Bigjohn.... Im usually all over shipping at light speed, but i feel like everyone else is gonna have theirs before i even ship mine! I'll still make the deadline and have been in communication with him, so he knows.


No rush sir. I am out of town on business anyway. Trying to get back for the weekend but will be gone most of next week. I really am planning to open on Christmas so you have plenty of time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I don't share @Bigjohn's attribute of extreme patience! Lol. Tore into wrapped package after wrapped package in the priority box upon arriving home from work! From local Bourbons, andbuffalo jerky , flame producing tools and recipe cards for the beverage, to exotic cigars from islands far and near, and the perfect proof set of coins for the non-numistatist, the Bicentenial is an amazing date in our countries history! Extremely thoughtful and generous from A-Z John! Thank you!


----------



## TexaSmoke

You hit critical mass on that one, @Bigjohn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> @OneStrangeOne your package is inbound sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! It's looking like it might be Friday before I can get yours on the road


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Thank you Sir! It's looking like it might be Friday before I can get yours on the road


No big rush. I'm heading back to work Tuesday for a couple weeks but my wife will be here so I can get her to send me some pics if it's not here by the time I leave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Got @Jankjr 's today.. Couple new to me smokes, and something to sip on this winter when my pops comes over.. Great selection, great gift brother. I can't thank you enough.

Yours is scheduled for a Saturday arrival. If I can find the damn receipt, I'll post the tracking..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Getting it out tomorrow. My boss was fired two days ago and my life has been upside down since!


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Got @Jankjr 's today.. Couple new to me smokes, and something to sip on this winter when my pops comes over.. Great selection, great gift brother. I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Yours is scheduled for a Saturday arrival. If I can find the damn receipt, I'll post the tracking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nice! I hear that Four Roses is really good, but I never see it anywhere. Maybe it's THAT good.


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> View attachment 234550
> 
> I don't share @Bigjohn's attribute of extreme patience! Lol. Tore into wrapped package after wrapped package in the priority box upon arriving home from work! From local Bourbons, andbuffalo jerky , flame producing tools and recipe cards for the beverage, to exotic cigars from islands far and near, and the perfect proof set of coins for the non-numistatist, the Bicentenial is an amazing date in our countries history! Extremely thoughtful and generous from A-Z John! Thank you!


Glad you liked it. That whiskey is supposed to be the best local whiskey in the state, that's what put them on the map here in WA. I'm not a whiskey drinker but let me know if it's worth the hype. The bison jerky is made by a local outfit that raises their own Buffalo. I can't get enough of their jerky, always look for an excuse to drive 20 miles each way just to get some more LOL. Happy holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Westside Threat said:


> Getting it out tomorrow. My boss was fired two days ago and my life has been upside down since!


Meaning you're the new boss Skye ?


----------



## Jankjr

UBC03 said:


> Got @Jankjr 's today.. Couple new to me smokes, and something to sip on this winter when my pops comes over.. Great selection, great gift brother. I can't thank you enough.


My pleasure Dino! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dran

Late arrival to the party! @Bigjohn away! 
9505510403598347339636 liated as 2 day, so you should get to shake it before you put it under your tree if you get home this weekend.


----------



## mpomario

@Rabidawise. Santa's sleigh is on the way.
9505 5112 5687 8347 3006 54

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> @Rabidawise. Santa's sleigh is on the way.
> 9505 5112 5687 8347 3006 54
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm hoping to have yours out tomorrow or Saturday. USPS is killing me!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr - landed
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion
@Scotchpig
@JtAv8tor
@cigaraddict - landed
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl - landed
@Shaver702
@bobbya08
@TexaSmoke
@Ewood
@cjmmm47
@WNYTony
@UBC03
@Dran
@mpomario
@kacey
@Westside Threat
@Rabidawise

So far, I think that's everyone. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I keep a notepad with me that I keep a running tally on so I don't have to repost a list 5 times a day. You guys are ramping up my holiday spirit!


----------



## Fusion

My package from @tazdvl came today, George you did good, didnt expect the coin lol, you did some homework, and i FREAKIN LOVE THE LIGHTER i will cherish it

Over and above my friend, :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

WNYTony said:


> Meaning you're the new boss Skye ?


Ha, not today. Only 8 weeks in. Means lots of chaos though!

Package got shipped out, but I left the tracking number at work! I'll send tomorrow


----------



## WNYTony

Westside Threat said:


> Ha, not today. Only 8 weeks in. Means lots of chaos though!
> 
> Package got shipped out, but I left the tracking number at work! I'll send tomorrow


Damn - thought maybe you bumped him off to move up in da organization. I mean, Westside Threat and all :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Damn - thought maybe you bumped him off to move up in da organization. I mean, Westside Threat and all :vs_laugh:


Lol....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

Crown head red Horseman....if you know then you know!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Shaver702

@cigaraddict

Man, Gavin really knows me. He sent an awesome selection of sticks. Many that I have wanted to try. I can't wait to light one up this weekend. I had to fight not lighting one up last night. (It was really late, when I got home from work)








In our conversations back and forth, I told him I was into woodworking. Guess what he sent, some beautiful Spanish cedar boards. It is like he knew I was in the process of designing an in wall humidor. These will be perfect for the shelving.

Thanks again Gavin for the awesome Christmas gift!

Yours should be arriving today.

Merry Christmas to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

WNYTony said:


> Damn - thought maybe you bumped him off to move up in da organization. I mean, Westside Threat and all :vs_laugh:


I'm not going to lie...I'm going to benefit greatly. But I can't take credit for it!


----------



## Rabidawise

Headed your way @mpomario!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed your way @bobbya08 9505506659368348042060 eta Monday


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr - landed
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket - landed
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion - landed
@Scotchpig
@JtAv8tor
@cigaraddict - landed
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl - landed
@Shaver702 - landed
@bobbya08
@TexaSmoke - 1 landed
@Ewood
@cjmmm47
@WNYTony - landed
@UBC03
@Dran
@mpomario - landed
@kacey
@Westside Threat
@Rabidawise
@OneStrangeOne

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks to me like everyone has shipped! 
If you don't see your trading partner's name on the list or think I've added someone prematurely, let me know but I think that's everyone.

Thanks for making it so smooth, gentlemen. I didn't have to send a single PM during the entire thing. 
Lets watch these bad boys trickle in and put some smiles on some faces. Don't forget to post pics and please remember to leave feedback for your partner. Y'all are amazing. 
Tex


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Headed your way @bobbya08 9505506659368348042060 eta Monday


Awesome thanks Nathan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Received a very thoughtful package from @Shaver702 this afternoon. Excited to try the coffee and my wife loves the ornament!

Thanks again, merry Christmas to everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

cigaraddict said:


> Received a very thoughtful package from @Shaver702 this afternoon. Excited to try the coffee and my wife loves the ornament!
> 
> Thanks again, merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hit - I have that same ornament proudly displayed on me tree !


----------



## Westside Threat

Incoming on Tuesday Tony

https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=813793202728


----------



## Westside Threat

Tony is out to make me look bad in the kindest way possible! Box is way above and beyond. Thanks so much @WNYTony

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Westside Threat said:


> Tony is out to make me look bad in the kindest way possible! Box is way above and beyond. Thanks so much @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Make YOU look bad ? That can't really be possible... 
Good to see no one at the USPS dipped into anything along the way. Enjoy and Happy Holidays Skye


----------



## bobbya08

Westside Threat said:


> Tony is out to make me look bad in the kindest way possible! Box is way above and beyond. Thanks so much @WNYTony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Dang that's a heck of a hit there @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Everything thats landed has been great guys! Been great watching this thread!


----------



## WNYTony

bobbya08 said:


> Dang that's a heck of a hit there @WNYTony
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bobby - I'm not in your class but I can walk by the school !

My little 'burg is home to Ka-Bar knives and I like sending something with a local connection and, well... Threat is in his name :vs_laugh: I was bummed it arrived too late for the boss that got fired but perhaps it can be useful to intimidate the next one ! Eh @Westside Threat ? :fencing:


----------



## Prf5415

@tacket was extremely generous. Two of my favs and the rest on my want to try list! Plus a three finger case with cutter. Thanks bro, merry Christmas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Man I am loving watching this thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Awesome packages, guys. Y'all are killing it!


----------



## Rabidawise

My wife just informed me that @mpomario's box arrived. Pics to come when I get home tomorrow!


----------



## kacey

@TexaSmoke love the package. The pin was a really great touch.
Thank you for the gifts. I hope you enjoy my gifts to you.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

kacey said:


> @TexaSmoke love the package. The pin was a really great touch.
> Thank you for the gifts. I hope you enjoy my gifts to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You EARNED that pin!


----------



## tazdvl

My package from @Fusion arrived yesterday. Excellent selection of cigars. I've only had one of them before, so I get a tasting of several new items. I almost sent the twin to the "other" cigar you sent me (not pictured). Glad I changed my mind and sent an oddball instead. I'm really looking forward to trying your home roll. I'm getting leather and barnyard, maybe hay, on the nose.

He included some extras that will come in very handy, a Craftsman's Bench cutter for larger ring cigars and a coozy for my beer or Diet Coke, whichever suits my fancy on a given night.

He also included these awesome shadow boxes filled with cigar rings to decorate my home office wall. Well done, sir!! (@Got14U, you should be jealous!)








Thanks again,

Taz 
"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> My wife just informed me that @mpomario's box arrived. Pics to come when I get home tomorrow!


Wow, that was fast. I have a notes sheet for you after you open it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Had a little extracurricular side exchange occur with @kacey for a quick Pacific Northwest trade:










Thanks for the sticks man - gonna have lots of new stuff to try over the holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

4


tacket said:


> Had a little extracurricular side exchange occur with @kacey for a quick Pacific Northwest trade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sticks man - gonna have lots of new stuff to try over the holidays!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wisk I had paid more attention to the rules I was trying to keep under 30 and rules said 50.
Guess that is what happens when I get in a hurry. Hope you enjoy the smokes.
For those on the East coast look for a mushroom cloud on the eastern horizon next Friday. If everything stays on schedule. I mailed 5 cigars to @Edgy85, scotland. 
I never did learn to count.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Received a wonderful package of rare and unobtanium goodies from Dino @UBC03 on Saturday. The two handwritten labels are unmentionable custom rolls from 2016, a little taste of FMC from 2012 for a new pipe smoker that missed out on the scramble to hoard Mcclelland pipe tobaccos, a tin of Drew Estate that is no longer available and a tin of nearly impossible to buy Esoterica. Finally, a really nice hard to obtain Opus 20 year that will get plenty of rest before it is smoked.

Dino, an extremely generous and thoughtful gift that I truly appreciate and will enjoy thoroughly. Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones!

KD


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Scotchpig sent a very warming box of holiday cheer my way for sure !

Hitting me with some Canadian snacks and treats, as well some coffee that I have yet to try and I am very much looking forward to.

Of course I couldn't wait to open them all up and see what my great northern friend had selected for me. Most are new to me which is even more exciting as I am always eager to try new cigars. One never knows what rabbit hole a new one can lead me down.

Scott, thank you very much for the gifts and warm wishes.

Cheers !










"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran

@Scotchpig, great hit! But where's the beaver tail jerky? I'm a little disappointed!


----------



## UBC03

Jankjr said:


> Received a wonderful package of rare and unobtanium goodies from Dino @UBC03 on Saturday. The two handwritten labels are unmentionable custom rolls from 2016, a little taste of FMC from 2012 for a new pipe smoker that missed out on the scramble to hoard Mcclelland pipe tobaccos, a tin of Drew Estate that is no longer available and a tin of nearly impossible to buy Esoterica. Finally, a really nice hard to obtain Opus 20 year that will get plenty of rest before it is smoked.
> 
> Dino, an extremely generous and thoughtful gift that I truly appreciate and will enjoy thoroughly. Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones!
> 
> KD


The DE is my favorite, still available.. The FMC is no longer available.. Plus it's got 7 years on it already..

Enjoy brother

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

A nice selection of smokes and goodies from @Rabidawise. A lot of favorite and a few I've been wanting to try. Can't wait to hit that Buckeye Land. Merry Christmas brother. 
Stoked to watch the extras on the Live in Pompeii disc. The ornament is already on the tree and the punch bobble head is already standing guard over my glass top. Thank you very much kind sir. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Well @OneStrangeOne just destroyed my house so looks like we'll be homeless for Xmas. Man Nathan you went way above and beyond. I'm truly humbled by the generosity I've seen on this forum. Some of those sticks have some years on them and the coffee stout beer I can't wait to try. And to top it off he through in a pocket knife. Who does stuff like that? Thanks again brother I truly appreciate it and merry Christmas.





















.jpg[/IMG]
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr - landed
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket - landed
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion - landed
@Scotchpig - landed
@JtAv8tor - landed
@cigaraddict - landed
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl - landed
@Shaver702 - landed
@bobbya08
@TexaSmoke - 2 landed
@Ewood - landed
@cjmmm47
@WNYTony - landed
@UBC03 - landed
@Dran
@mpomario - landed
@kacey - landed
@Westside Threat - landed
@Rabidawise - landed
@OneStrangeOne - landed

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks to me like everyone has shipped!

If you don't see your trading partner's name on the list or think I've added someone prematurely, let me know but I think that's everyone.

Thanks for making it so smooth, gentlemen. I didn't have to send a single PM during the entire thing.

Lets watch these bad boys trickle in and put some smiles on some faces. Don't forget to post pics and please remember to leave feedback for your partner. Y'all are amazing.

Tex


----------



## sinkable

OOOOOOH MAN. Tex with a big drop!!! Awesome  thank you sir!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## sinkable

ALSO - Cigarbags.com ... never seen these before but I just ordered 100 for $12 SUPER COOL :nerd2::nerd2::nerd2::nerd2::nerd2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

sinkable said:


> OOOOOOH MAN. Tex with a big drop!!! Awesome  thank you sir!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


Glad they made it safe, bro. Cigar bags are awesome. Can't beat 'em.


----------



## sinkable

TexaSmoke said:


> Glad they made it safe, bro. Cigar bags are awesome. Can't beat 'em.


Yes sir... I want to light one up right now sheeeeeeet :vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

Joker @JtAv8tor crashed the party with usual flair, with enough coffee, cigars and home made cookies to warm this cold Canadian's soul. Thanks JT, I'm humbled once again by your generosity. Also, Mykids approve of you baking skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

But wait! There's more!! My wife was holding this one from me! Yes, I'm a skins fan....

Thanks again, JT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

My package from @kacey landed today, but I had already left for work. Pics in the morning.


----------



## Olecharlie

@Ewood, Package landed today. Really some great smokes here, several I haven't had, excited to try them. A lb. of coffee beans that I haven't had, not sure what it is, but it smells good! A lightweight punch nice for the pocket.

Thanks a ton brother! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## WNYTony

Scotchpig said:


> Joker @JtAv8tor crashed the party with usual flair, with enough coffee, cigars and home made cookies to warm this cold Canadian's soul. Thanks JT, I'm humbled once again by your generosity. Also, Mykids approve of you baking skills!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at all those pretty bows he put on the cigars !


----------



## Rabidawise

@mpomario, you really knocked it out of the park brother! I've only had two of these smokes! They all look fantastic! I love the minimalist wallet with the knife, and lets face it, you can't have too many beer koozies! Thank you sir!


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> A nice selection of smokes and goodies from @Rabidawise. A lot of favorite and a few I've been wanting to try. Can't wait to hit that Buckeye Land. Merry Christmas brother.
> Stoked to watch the extras on the Live in Pompeii disc. The ornament is already on the tree and the punch bobble head is already standing guard over my glass top. Thank you very much kind sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome my friend! I'm glad you liked them! Sorry it took so long for me to post up the spoils from your half of the trade!


----------



## WNYTony

Fedex flew in a big ole package from @Westside Threat today. I thought I remember seeing him post it would be here Tuesday so I was totally blindsided and walked right into it.

A nice assortment of cigar accessories. That lighter looks like it will be great on the golf course with that angled flame for lighting those long golf course smokes, and the EZ stickers will soon grace one of the wineadors.










His note said he threw in some random Cali snack foods for me to trip out on. Skye ?? You guys really eat this stuff out there ? You trying to tell me something ? 'Round here chicken wings is our snack food of choice ! :hungry: I don't even know what that big purple egg shaped thing is !










He also said his peeping into what I smoke showed I was all over the place ( well, that's true, I like choices ! ) so he sent a broad selection. I think he checked that box.










Awesome selection Skye - gotta say that I have only had one of these in the size you sent. Enjoyed a few others in other sizes but about half of them will be totally new to me and that's damn cool ! 
And before someone asks, the unbanded one in the middle is an Ezra Zion Naked Roll - which I assume means I need to smoke while naked ?

And 100% of those "snacks" will be new to me and I doubt I could even find stuff like that in a store around here.

Nicely done sir. It's been a pleasure meeting you and doing an exchange. 
Happy Holidays to you and yours !


----------



## Westside Threat

WNYTony said:


> Fedex flew in a big ole package from @Westside Threat today. I thought I remember seeing him post it would be here Tuesday so I was totally blindsided and walked right into it.
> 
> A nice assortment of cigar accessories. That lighter looks like it will be great on the golf course with that angled flame for lighting those long golf course smokes, and the EZ stickers will soon grace one of the wineadors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His note said he threw in some random Cali snack foods for me to trip out on. Skye ?? You guys really eat this stuff out there ? You trying to tell me something ? 'Round here chicken wings is our snack food of choice ! :hungry: I don't even know what that big purple egg shaped thing is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said his peeping into what I smoke showed I was all over the place ( well, that's true, I like choices ! ) so he sent a broad selection. I think he checked that box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome selection Skye - gotta say that I have only had one of these in the size you sent. Enjoyed a few others in other sizes but about half of them will be totally new to me and that's damn cool !
> And before someone asks, the unbanded one in the middle is an Ezra Zion Naked Roll - which I assume means I need to smoke while naked ?
> 
> And 100% of those "snacks" will be new to me and I doubt I could even find stuff like that in a store around here.
> 
> Nicely done sir. It's been a pleasure meeting you and doing an exchange.
> Happy Holidays to you and yours !


The snacks are meant for fun and not to be taken seriously. Apologize I didn't have time to get any real swag.

Except that passion fruit, that thing is legit. Stand it upright and cut the top 20% off, then spoon out the inside

Sent from the Westside


----------



## mpomario

Rabidawise said:


> @mpomario, you really knocked it out of the park brother! I've only had two of these smokes! They all look fantastic! I love the minimalist wallet with the knife, and lets face it, you can't have too many beer koozies! Thank you sir!


I hope you like the CAO trilogy and a man can't ever have enough pocket knives. Gerbers are a favorite and will hold an edge pretty well. Let me know which of the wise men you like. Always curious about that. Really appreciate the ISOMs. I actually have the live at Pompeii but the one I have doesn't have all the extras that are on that disc. Golden. Merry Christmas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood

mpomario said:


> I hope you like the CAO trilogy and a man can't ever have enough pocket knives. Gerbers are a favorite and will hold an edge pretty well. Let me know which of the wise men you like. Always curious about that. Really appreciate the ISOMs. I actually have the live at Pompeii but the one I have doesn't have all the extras that are on that disc. Golden. Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the CAO amazons! So different than anything out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

mpomario said:


> I hope you like the CAO trilogy and a man can't ever have enough pocket knives. Gerbers are a favorite and will hold an edge pretty well. Let me know which of the wise men you like. Always curious about that. Really appreciate the ISOMs. I actually have the live at Pompeii but the one I have doesn't have all the extras that are on that disc. Golden. Merry Christmas!!!


Ha! Well I lucked out and grabbed the special edition on accident! Let me know how it is, I might have to pick up another copy for myself. I've only watched a few songs from that show on YouTube.



Ewood said:


> Love the CAO amazons! So different than anything out there


I'm sure looking forward to trying them!


----------



## WNYTony

Westside Threat said:


> The snacks are meant for fun and not to be taken seriously. Apologize I didn't have time to get any real swag.
> 
> Except that passion fruit, that thing is legit. Stand it upright and cut the top 20% off, then spoon out the inside
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Oh no - my daughter and granddaughter will have fun with those, especially those Seaweed snacks with the Wasabi. Passion fruit you say ? Does it work ? Suddenly you have my interest ! LOL
It was perfect bro - a taste of the local delicacies


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got a chance to break into this tasty package from @kacey today. 
Crater Lake Rye
cFed WCM and Naughty List
Killer Bee
La Barba one and only - which looks way too much like Ryan Fitzpatrick on the band. Lol
Killer Bee
CFed swag

Thanks, brother. We are doing a whiskey tasting tonight and this bottle just made the list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Well, guys. It looks like so far everything has shipped and all but a handful are accounted for. Just waiting on the mailman to finish up with the last leg of this thing. I appreciate everyone's efforts in making this a successful and memorable exchange. Your gifts showed true holiday spirit in that they were personal and selfless. I appreciate you all very much and wouldn't hesitate to do it all over again next year. 
True grit, gentlemen.
Tex


----------



## Westside Threat

Success. Let's do it again soon 

Sent from the Westside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Once again @bobbya08 shows the generosity and thoughtfulness that makes Puff such a great place!
Some top shelf smokes!







Some really cool shiny swag!







And some new coffees to try!


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> Once again @bobbya08 shows the generosity and thoughtfulness that makes Puff such a great place!
> 
> Some top shelf smokes!
> 
> View attachment 234974
> 
> 
> Some really cool shiny swag!
> 
> View attachment 234976
> 
> 
> And some new coffees to try!
> 
> View attachment 234978


Glad they finally made it to you. I would've never thought it would take a week to get to you since we both live in Texas. I didn't know what cigars to send you since you seem to have everything so I just grabbed a few I knew you'd like. Enjoy brother and Merry Christmas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Loving the Texas Civil War going on. Nice swap, fellas.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Shipped list
@Jankjr - landed
@Prf5415 - landed 
@tacket - landed
@Bigjohn - landed
@sinkable - landed 
@Gumby-cr - landed 
@Fusion - landed
@Scotchpig - landed
@JtAv8tor - landed
@cigaraddict - landed
@Olecharlie - landed
@MattT - landed
@GOT14U - landed 
@tazdvl - landed
@Shaver702 - landed
@bobbya08 - landed
@TexaSmoke - 2 landed
@Ewood - landed
@cjmmm47 - landed
@WNYTony - landed
@UBC03 - landed
@Dran - landed
@mpomario - landed
@kacey - landed
@Westside Threat - landed
@Rabidawise - landed
@OneStrangeOne - landed

Thanks for making it so smooth, gentlemen. I didn't have to send a single PM during the entire thing. 
All boxes have landed, just waiting on a few sets of pics. Swift, vicious, and thoughtful.
You guys made me proud. 
Thanks again. 
T


----------



## Dran

Thanks again for taking the reigns and making this happen Tyson! This whole swap would make the Grinch flinch!


----------



## GOT14U

Okay @cjmmm47 Chris nailed me. Man what a package! Love the BBQ sauce and the Lebowski apron! Great choice of sticks bud! Oh and let me not forget the whiskey stones, I can't wait to use them ! Again what a great thoughtful package man! Sorry it took so long to post this, I've been down for the count for a couple days with the flu.










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Nicely done, Chris.

That will be the last picture until Christmas. The last package will be from @Dran to @Bigjohn and John is leaving his under the tree until Santa comes.

Thanks one last time, gentlemen. A successful holiday exchange and happy campers all around. Well done.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Man been watching this from the start and after the stories of last year I’m glad to see it went great. Wish I could have joined in but just couldn’t do it. A bunch of stand up guys on here and awesome job running the show Tyson.


----------



## Bigjohn

TexaSmoke said:


> Nicely done, Chris.
> 
> That will be the last picture until Christmas. The last package will be from @Dran to @Bigjohn and John is leaving his under the tree until Santa comes.
> 
> Thanks one last time, gentlemen. A successful holiday exchange and happy campers all around. Well done.


I am out of town for a couple more days and will try to control myself best I can when I come back not to tear that puppy open right away lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Just give in @Bigjohn! No sense in trying to make the rest of us look bad for not waiting&#128514;


----------



## Olecharlie

Great time Tyson! Excellent job on your behalf and everyone else!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Olecharlie said:


> Great time Tyson! Excellent job on your behalf and everyone else!


Thanks, brother. You guys made it awesome. All I did was make a list.


----------



## cjmmm47

GOT14U said:


> Okay @*cjmmm47* Chris nailed me. Man what a package! Love the BBQ sauce and the Lebowski apron! Great choice of sticks bud! Oh and let me not forget the whiskey stones, I can't wait to use them ! Again what a great thoughtful package man! Sorry it took so long to post this, I've been down for the count for a couple days with the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Enjoy brother, hope you're feeling better!

The unbanded is a Blending Sessions. The BBQ sauce is made about 10 minutes from me, and when I saw the apron I couldn't help myself 

Thanks to @TexaSmoke for administering this. Can't believe the generosity of the folks here. Awesome to see and to watch all the pics as they came in.

Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## Bigjohn

I will close it down.........For the win, @Dran smacks me like a pro! I think he misread the rules and thought this was a contest. Well, I think you win brother!

I had true intentions to wait until Christmas but just got back into town and couldn't stand the thought of making all of your guys look bad for opening yours early so I figured I would take one for the team LOL .

Joe did his homework and put a lot of thought into this.

Fishing lures (for any time I am not at work) - check
Candy (my drug of choice) - check
Amazing Coffee (I only drink 60-80oz/day) - check 
Jerky (no comment needed here) - check 
Cigars all Puff members can drool over - check

That Arturo Casa Fuente had been on my wish list for a long time, it will stay in my humidor until a very special occasion. Andalusian Bull looks a little intimidating, I haven't tried one before and I'm certainly looking forward to it.

Thanks brother! You freaking rocked this thing! Happy holidays!























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wow! Heck of a hit, Joe.


----------



## Dran

Very generous words @Bigjohn, but i feel like I came out on the winning end, so i guess that means we did it right brother! You didn't even mention the little champ I sent along! Had to get a little jab in, you guys would think i was showing weakness if I didn't! Not sure if you get a chance to do any salt water casting, but i figured worst case, that monster lure would make a nice mantle piece. Merry Christmas everyone, and to all a good night!


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> ...., You didn't even mention the little champ I sent along!


my mother taught me that if I don't have anything good to say, to not say anything at all lol
We will come back with a vengeance next year....................ya right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

....and with that,
THIS IS DONE!
Thank you all once again for making this simple for me. We got a late start and still finished well before the big day. 
Merry Christmas, my friends. You guys all have my love and some of you even have my respect. Haha
Happy Holidays!


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> ....and with that,
> THIS IS DONE!
> Thank you all once again for making this simple for me. We got a late start and still finished well before the big day.
> Merry Christmas, my friends. You guys all have my love and some of you even have my respect. Haha
> Happy Holidays!


Thanks for running this bro.. Glad it went better for you than me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Thanks for running this bro.. Glad it went better for you than me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You guys get all the credit, brother. I just made a list and shipped my part.


----------



## kacey

A great gift from @Tackett thank you for the great gifts Suntory is a hard one to find stateside. The unmentionable cigars are also much appreciated. I will have to listen to the CD when the wife is not home since her taste in music and mine don't always mesh.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

kacey said:


> A great gift from @Tackett thank you for the great gifts Suntory is a hard one to find stateside. The unmentionable cigars are also much appreciated. I will have to listen to the CD when the wife is not home since her taste in music and mine don't always mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No problem @kacey -- those are currently my favorite sticks and my favorite whiskey (that and the Pendleton 1910 Rye). That album may not be up your alley (it's folk/Americana) but it's an album I played drums on and helped engineer/produce and one of my favorite groups to perform with. Enjoy!


----------



## kacey

My package from @Ewood finally arrived, love those Christmas arrival times. It was supposed to be her on the 24th.
These are the types of gifts I love. Things that create memories. Thank you Eric.












































Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Lol. USPS delivery times were not on point this year. Pecan coffee is a must try. That is if you like pecans. Never had one with a smoke. Let us know how it pairs with one. 


Great job to all who participated. This exchange went really smooth. I really enjoyed watching it from the bleachers.


----------

